
7 Job Skills of the Future where humans do better than AI or Robots - gamechangr
https://www.forbes.com/sites/bernardmarr/2018/08/06/7-job-skills-of-the-future-that-ais-and-robots-cant-do-better-than-humans/#63543c246c2e
======
gamechangr
Actual title - not HN friendly:

"7 Job Skills Of The Future (That AIs And Robots Can't Do Better Than Humans)"

